

HP Envy 14 Spectre Ultrabook Full Specification - ldkllr
http://7z-tutorials.com/hp-envy-14-spectre-ultrabook-full-specification/

======
macmac
Does anyone know what resolution the screen is? This is usually where Apple
beats the crap out of the competition.

